# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 2 Discussion Thread



## Fay (May 6, 2015)

Predict away!


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 6, 2015)

> Chapter 2: "Uchiha Itachi"


I was gonna say that too


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

wait, what did Sasuke say? I think i missed new spoiler details?


----------



## Tanuki (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> wait, what did Sasuke say? I think i missed new spoiler details?





> サスケが、｢俺はもう昔の俺ではない。今は、うちはサクラの夫で、うちはサラダの父親だ。｣と いう Sasuke says “I’m not my older self. Now I’m Uchiha Sakura’s husband and Uchiha Sarada’s father”.


              .


----------



## Stan Lee (May 6, 2015)

So I heard that there are spoilers saying that Sasuke is married to Sakura and knows of Sarada's existent. If this is true why didn't he contact them via emails, smartphone, or images screens that were shown chp.700 and The Last?

Why do I get the feeling that the excuse will be hilariously illogical?


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Karin: he tried to kill me it felt so good
Sakura: photoshops herself to Sasuke picture and poses as Uchiha when she is not even married 
Sasuke: tried to kill them both

And people convince themselves their ship is superior


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 6, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Karin: he tried to kill me it felt so good
> Sakura: photoshops herself to Sasuke picture and *poses as Uchiha when she is not even married*
> Sasuke: tried to kill them both
> 
> And people convince themselves their ship is superior



Just wait.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 6, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Just wait.



It would retarded if they were married given the lack of photos of post-war Saskue. They currently have technology for him to send photo to his family.


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> It would retarded if they were married given the lack of photos of post-war Saskue. They currently have technology for him to send photo to his family.



You know what would be retarded? That Sakura is allowed to parade the Uchiha crest on her clothes and that she's included in Sasuke's family shot (by Kishi's own pen), but then not being married.



sasusakucannon said:


> Just wait.



Then she'll bawww about how Sasuke has been fucked by plot again, and how can this be he needs to avenge the Uchiha and burn the Leaf to the ground.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Just wait.



Yes, gaiden 1 does start of as a SasuSaku romantic comedy, where they will eventually get married.


But many seem to be okay with SasuSaku when it makes Sakura psychotic and Sasuke psychopathic.  Because they fucked.  

But go ahead pretending that Sasuke is a gentleman and is only away to protect his precious family.  Mental abuse and telling Sakura she was worthless and ignoring her when she is falling in lava never happened.  It was only a genjutsu.  He loved her the whole time and was afraid to tell her.  If that's what you believe, no one is stopping you


----------



## Rosi (May 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:
			
		

> *People who failed to read the manga correctly* are going to get humiliated once again


I'm pretty sure that those who seriously imagine Sasuke saying stuff like this 





> “I’m not my older self. Now I’m Uchiha Sakura’s husband and Uchiha Sarada’s father."


and think it's perfectly in character are the ones who failed to read the manga and are too immersed in their SS fanfic version of it


----------



## Tanuki (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Then Karin.


and then Sakura? 
man all these crazy rapist going for Sasuke 
No wonder he prefers to stay lost in the woods forever. 
He can't catch a break 

Now it's Celebi's turn


----------



## Stan Lee (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> You know what would be retarded? That Sakura is allowed to parade the Uchiha crest on her clothes and that she's included in Sasuke's family shot (by Kishi's own pen), but then not being married.



Like how tons of people in the village are parading around with the Uzumaki crest?

Ah, you mean the family photo with Sasuke with his back turned and not embracing his family?

At least you don't deny that it would be retarded.


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Yes, gaiden 1 does start of as a SasuSaku romantic comedy, where they will eventually get married.
> 
> 
> But many seem to be okay with SasuSaku when it makes Sakura psychotic and Sasuke psychopathic.  Because they fucked.
> ...



The meltdown begins



Rosi said:


> I'm pretty sure that those who seriously imagine Sasuke saying stuff like this and think it's perfectly in character are the ones who failed to read the manga and are too immersed in their SS fanfic version of it



Character spends entire manga getting revenge for his family due to how much he loved them......is somehow not going to care about his family in the future 

I'm not saying the spoilers are real though since its just a rumour but can't help laugh at the meltdowns its causing.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Rosi said:


> I'm pretty sure that those who seriously imagine Sasuke saying stuff like this and think it's perfectly in character are the ones who failed to read the manga and are too immersed in their SS fanfic version of it



Didn't you kinda like SS, Rosi? 

I'm a bit torn on this. On one hand it would be glorious to see the reactions to Sasuke acting like that. It would be the most legendary Sasuke quote dethroning the "I'm more special than you" by far.

Still...his PIMPINESS could be kinda damaged if it looked that Sakura got some degree of control over him now. 

If he is such a family man then he might start cleaning dishes, make breakfast for Cherry or even do the laundry.

PIMPINESS would be in danger 

The MOJO would take a dent.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

People expecting something different when Kishi made known months ago what the mini series would be about.

What did you think you would see with 10 chapters?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 6, 2015)

Wait I've been hearing this 10 chapters thing. Is that shit real ?


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Wait I've been hearing this 10 chapters thing. Is that shit real ?



It's a guesstimate under the assumption the series ends before the Boruto film.

I've heard rumors of longer chapters, but that's all there is regarding the mini series lenght:Rumors


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> The meltdown begins


And butthurt. Must not forget butthurt.




> Character spends entire manga getting revenge for his family due to how much he loved them......is somehow not going to care about his family in the future
> 
> I'm not saying the spoilers are real though since its just a rumour but can't help laugh at the meltdowns its causing.



Maybe people are just hellbent on thinking he's still an avenger? Lol Idk. xD I tried to point out that his character may have changed over the years, but was laughed at for it, so yeah, but this is a huge point you've made. He spent the entire manga series trying to get revenge for his family because of how much he loved them. You are correct on that. He wanted to burn down the entire Leaf because they all made his beloved older brother suffer as much as he did. To Sasuke, family is everything, but now all of a sudden his new family is nothing to him? Seriously people? Do you just take everything at face value or, idk... maybe actually try to understand the character? o.O 

And yeah me either, but the butthurt and meltdowns and saltiness is entertaining.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Wait I've been hearing this 10 chapters thing. Is that shit real ?



I don't know what you heard but I remember Kishi saying he did not want gaiden to go beyond 10 volumes


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> You know what would be retarded? That Sakura is allowed to parade the Uchiha crest on her clothes and that she's included in Sasuke's family shot (by Kishi's own pen), but then not being married.



i am going to be fair to kishi here. the first design of salad had her with a harono crest but no visible uchiha crest. it is possible that kishi thought of "sasuke not  being in the picture for a long time" from the day he decided to make the gaiden.

i understand his change with the uchih acrest being everywhere BUT what's really retarded is her parading that uchiha crest like some kind of a trophy even though she is the one paying the loan, and raising the child which is the source of criticism towards sakura


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Didn't you kinda like SS, Rosi?
> 
> I'm a bit torn on this. On one hand it would be glorious to see the reactions to Sasuke acting like that. It would be the most legendary Sasuke quote dethroning the "I'm more special than you" by far.
> 
> ...




I highly disagree.  If he loves Sakura he would do the laundry and be there to kiss Sakura on her forehead. Flower apron and all, but only if its a gift from Sara. It makes him a man to do those things.  It makes him a weak chicken to run away


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I'm not saying the spoilers are real though since its just a rumour but can't help laugh at the meltdowns its causing.



Spoilers might not be real, but consider...

It's totally fine to speculate that Karin is Sarada's mother even though Sasuke wouldn't touch her even over his dead body.

It's totally fine to speculate that Celebi kid is Itachi's son, either having a thryst which is never mentioned or the second coming beyond the grave. Not dissing, I would love it.

Speculating that Sasuke says what he _actually is_ though? Bring on the butthurt police to cry about OOC for endless pages.

Spoiler being fake or not, the reactions are priceless and there's no way I won't be amused and take the piss. 



Addy said:


> i am going to be fair to kishi here. the first design of salad had her with a harono crest but no visible uchiha crest. it is possible that kishi thought of "sasuke not  being in the picture for a long time" from the day he decided to make the gaiden.
> 
> i understand his change with the uchih acrest being everywhere BUT what's really retarded is her parading that uchiha crest like some kind of a trophy even though she is the one paying the loan, and raising the child which is the source of criticism towards sakura



That's cool Addy, but I know how your history and I've seen the shitfest you've thrown on the other thread, over and over again. So your 'to be fair' is of no concern to me.

You don't know if she has the uchiha crest on her backs, like you know... like _she has now_.


----------



## StickaStick (May 6, 2015)

You mean possibly Itachi's _adopted _son 

(or was it implied?)


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I'm not saying the spoilers are real though since its just a rumour but can't help laugh at the meltdowns its causing.



new spoiler?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 6, 2015)

Wonder if we'll see Bolt, or if this'll be all Sarada's story. 

If Onion Uchiha is somehow Itachi's kid, for his sake lets pray he didn't inherit Itachi's crappy chakra reserves. 



Revolution said:


> Karin: he tried to kill me it felt so good
> Sakura: photoshops herself to Sasuke picture and poses as Uchiha when she is not even married
> Sasuke: tried to kill them both
> 
> And people convince themselves their ship is superior



IIRC if SS happened, it won thus is superior to the other variants like NS or SK.


----------



## Corvida (May 6, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Yes, gaiden 1 does start of as a SasuSaku romantic comedy, where they will eventually get married.
> 
> 
> But many seem to be okay with SasuSaku when it makes Sakura _psychotic_ and Sasuke _psychopathic_. * Because they fucked.  *








Becasue they

fucked


Shit I?m even picturing  it in Karin?s rage voice.



Speaking of mentals......


----------



## Rosi (May 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Didn't you kinda like SS, Rosi?


SS is my childhood OTP, so of course it wil always have a special place in my heart.

I just think that Kishi sucks and can't help but laugh when fangirls eat his shit and say stuff like "only Kishi can write SasuSaku right". Yeah, sure he can  

More like pretty much any other person who'd actually care about it would've written it better. The same with Sakura's character.




Arles Celes said:


> I'm a bit torn on this. On one hand it would be glorious to see the reactions to Sasuke acting like that. It would be the most legendary Sasuke quote dethroning the "I'm more special than you" by far.
> 
> Still...his PIMPINESS could be kinda damaged if it looked that Sakura got some degree of control over him now.
> 
> ...


Sasuke's pimpiness


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It's totally fine to speculate that Karin is Sarada's mother even though *Sasuke wouldn't touch her even over his dead body*.



IKR!


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Spoilers might not be real, but consider...
> 
> It's totally fine to speculate that Karin is Sarada's mother even though Sasuke wouldn't touch her even over his dead body.
> 
> ...



They never understood Sasuke's character in the first place so I fail to see how they can notice when he is being portrayed OOC


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> which is why i said "that was the source of the criticism directed against her"



Sasuke and Sakura are the only pairing to be resolved in the manga, she's in that drawing where its said 'Sasuke's *family*', and Kishi is a huge prude who wanted his characters to be at least 19 until they started dating. Of course she wears the crest, _they're together_, she's you know _part of his family_.

If you're objective, the only source of criticism Sakura should have in the gaiden is that she destroyed her own house. Considering it was done for comic relief, she collapsed sick after that, and it was just a plot device for Sarada to find the picture, I question anyone's objectiveness when they criticise even that.



Zensuki said:


> They never understood Sasuke's character in the first place so I fail to see how they can notice when he is being portrayed OOC



How true.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke and Sakura are the only pairing to be resolved in the manga



Oh, okay...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I highly disagree.  If he loves Sakura he would do the laundry and be there to kiss Sakura on her forehead. Flower apron and all, but only if its a gift from Sara. It makes him a man to do those things.  It makes him a weak chicken to run away



Yeah I know, if fact I want Sakura to catch a break-and Salad too- a for them all to have a happy family with a guy that is not an eternally absentee dad.

However, NF did so get used to the idea of Sasuke being a jerk who gives no fuck about anything that it would be hard for most here to accept such a change I guess. Even though said spoiler is probably fake.

Seriously I doubt that anyone here seriously believes that Sasuke did run away to avoid family responsibilities of all things but it is still good material for jokes I think...

Kishi needs to find a good excuse for why Sasuke would need 12 years away from Konoha. In chap 699 he said that he needs to understand how the world works but unless he is into becoming some kind of druid there is little he can learn about the world without visiting cities to see how people live. Or to visit libraries to read about past events.

Its so damn weird, but I guess Kishi needed it for drama.

Poor Salad...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Sasuke's pimpiness



Well, the bro sure is popular with the ladies. 

He makes them crazy and addicted to the maxxx. 

He never worked for it but the chicks just won't stop. DAMN. 

And damn...they are loyal. 

The moment Sasuke returns to Konoha I see an upcoming catfight between Sakura and Ino plus a hateful glare from Sai. Without Sasuke doing anything but being there.

Damn PIMP. 

That said when you were an active SS fan(girl) what did you hope/expect from the pairing? Probably less angst as it attracted some fans but disgusted others. At what point did your interest in it start wavering?


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Yes, tell us more about SS fans are slut shaming Karin, when the ASS fans are the ones that are pushing Karin is of any relevance to Sarada, damn well knowing 'Sasuke's family' portrait has Sakura in it and that Kishi references Sakura when he has made Sarada's design notes. 



Revolution said:


> Oh, okay...



You know what I meant so your dramatic astonishment is uncalled for. If you don't, you're more gimped than I thought.



Arles Celes said:


> That said *when you were an active SS fan(girl)* what did you hope/expect from the pairing?



Sarahmint, a SS fan? She's as much a fan as Addy is, which is none at all.  And you know this too, so double the .


----------



## Corvida (May 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah I know, if fact I want Sakura to catch a break-and Salad too- a for them all to have a happy family with a guy that is not an eternally absentee dad.



No you dont.



> However, NF did so get used to the idea of Sasuke being a jerk who gives no fuck about anything that it would be hard for most here to accept such a change I guess. Even though said spoiler is probably fake.




Hence the 699 forehead poke was the equivalent of  Sasuke finger doing the 1000 years of pain for most of the f?rum and oh oh-happy Salad  and Sakura will induce Addy to go as mental  as Sarah.
The fake spoler proved it.The end of this will be 700 all over again


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 6, 2015)

Corvida said:


> The fake spoler proved it.*The end of this will be 700 all over again*



Can't wait for this.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> IIRC if SS happened, it won thus is superior to the other variants like NS or SK.



What if Kishi decided to make Sasuke hook with Karin first and later with Sakura?

Karin would be the Yamcha and Sakura the Vegeta with Sasuke being the...Bulma?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, the bro sure is popular with the ladies.
> 
> He makes them crazy and addicted to the maxxx.
> 
> ...


cant blame them 

i would cat fight for teh sauce too


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke and Sakura are the only pairing to be resolved in the manga, she's in that drawing where its said 'Sasuke's *family*', and Kishi is a huge prude who wanted his characters to be at least 19 until they started dating. Of course she wears the crest, _they're together_, she's you know _part of his family_.



kishi approved or not, manga resolved  or not,   that doesn't make 12 years of absence  any less retarded 

if you don't want to agree with me, ok but don't try to convince me its the opposite. 


> If you're objective, the only source of criticism Sakura should have in the gaiden is that she destroyed her own house. Considering it was done for comic relief, she collapsed sick after that, and it was just a plot device for Sarada to find the picture, I question anyone's objectiveness when they criticise even that.



who said i didn't criticize kishi on that? and what does that have to do with wearing the Uchiha  crest being retarded?


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> kishi approved or not, manga resolved  or not,   that doesn't make 12 years of absence  any less retarded
> 
> if you don't want to agree with me, ok but don't try to convince me its the opposite.
> 
> who said i didn't criticize kishi on that? and what does that have to do with wearing the Uchiha  crest being retarded?



Nice try, but no. 

You're shifting your argument. It was not that which you thought was retarded. In fact, you throw a mini-party every time you mention how Sasuke is such a deadbeat.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

i wont be surprised if Sarada's glass is actually a gift from Karin congratulating the SS pairing for the baby


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i wont be surprised if Sarada's glass is actually a gift from Karin congratulating the SS pairing for the baby


Rela question is why Sarada has bad eyesight in the first place


----------



## Rosi (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i wont be surprised if Sarada's glass is actually a gift from Karin congratulating the SS pairing for the baby



Yeah, Evil appears to have thought the same


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Explains the butt protector man skirt he was wearing throughout his teen years.


hmmmm it would be Kishi's way of clearing up any doubts


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 6, 2015)

lndra said:


> Rela question is why Sarada has bad eyesight in the first place



Wasn't there some theory about Sarada's eyes being too strong, and that she needed glasses to control her powers?


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i wont be surprised if Sarada's glass is actually a gift from Karin congratulating the SS pairing for the baby


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

lndra said:


> Rela question is why Sarada has bad eyesight in the first place


why? its natural, some ppl use glasses

maybe she is a bookworm? she has some kabuto in her

being born an uchiha doesnt stop you from getting bad eyesight, the sharingan needs to be activated after all


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wonder if we'll see Bolt, or if this'll be all Sarada's story.



depends on how much drama bolt can get. so if you want to see him, hope hinata and naruto are having problems or she is dead.

that's the price for seeing your favorite character


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

If the glasses are a gift Kishi will have to retcon the color.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i wont be surprised if Sarada's glass is actually a gift from Karin congratulating the SS pairing for the baby



"here are my seeing glasses"

that doesn't sound right XD



ch1p said:


> Nice try, but no.
> 
> You're shifting your argument. It was not that which you thought was retarded. In fact, you throw a mini-party every time you mention how Sasuke is such a deadbeat.



*sigh* whatever dude


----------



## Rosi (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> If the glasses are a gift Kishi will have to retcon the color.



Far from the first thing he retcon'ed


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> If the glasses are a gift Kishi will have to retcon the color.


since when does it need to be the same glass 

starting with the fact that Sarada is a child and she needs child glasses


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> why? its natural, some ppl use glasses
> 
> maybe she is a bookworm? she has some kabuto in her
> 
> being born an uchiha doesnt stop you from getting bad eyesight, the sharingan needs to be activated after all


Normal people don't wear glasses if they don't need it, unless they are using it for some type of style, which I doubt Sarada cares about. 

Should not be normal for a person to have bad eyesight when both of her parents, and their grandparents have 50/50 vision (most likely).



-Ziltoid- said:


> Wasn't there some theory about Sarada's eyes being too strong, and that she needed glasses to control her powers?


Oh yeah some people were saying that the glasses were being used to seal her imaginary Sharingan prowess 

Yeah and pull Boruto's hair at the top and it seals his Super Sayian form


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> since when does it need to be the same glass
> 
> starting with the fact that Sarada is a child and she needs child glasses



So she just carries around a spare, just in case? Maybe she got a job optometrist since the Sasuke fangirl stint failed.

I don't mind this theory. I don't see the point though. Isn't it cruel for Karin to acknowledge defeat like that too? "I wanted Sasuke's ass but all I got was the opportunity to give his child with another woman a pair of glasses."



lndra said:


> Normal people don't wear glasses if they don't need it, unless they are using it for some type of style, which I doubt Sarada cares about.
> 
> Should not be normal for a person to have bad eyesight when both of her parents, and their grandparents have 50/50 vision (most likely).
> 
> ...



Not that I believe that theory but what's up with your entitlement to mock such a theory when you're pushing the theory the Uzumaki kids have secret Byakugan that they'll unlock one day.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

lndra said:


> Normal people don't wear glasses if they don't need it, unless they are using it for some type of style, which I doubt Sarada cares about.
> 
> Should not be normal for a person to have bad eyesight when both of her parents, and their grandparents have 50/50 vision (most likely).
> 
> ...


we cant know imo 

maybe she got Obito genes


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> So she just carries around a spare, just in case? Maybe she got a job optometrist since the Sasuke fangirl stint failed.
> 
> I don't mind this, I just don't see the point. Isn't it cruel for Karin to acknowledge defeat like that too?


well she was a medical ninja after all 

its a pitty they cant fix eyesight


acknowledge defeat? just because Sasuke ended up with another woman? she is his buddy, imo, they were part of the same team... its natural that she would give a gift congratulating him for his child, and it would be symbolic if its a glass, because its part of her character trait(there is a reason why ppl are thinking she is Karin's daughter just for the glasses).


----------



## Milady (May 6, 2015)

I am so hyped for Sasuke and Naruto bromance.


----------



## Needless2say (May 6, 2015)

With all the other drama. I totally forgot about Sasuke's arm. lol I wonder when we going to find out if it still missing or not. He probably doesn't have it.


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> we cant know imo
> 
> maybe she got Obito genes


Why do people bring up Obito like he had bad eyesight? What do eyedrops have to do with bad vision? Not like he had contacts on or anything


----------



## Rosi (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> So she just carries around a spare, just in case? Maybe she got a job optometrist since the Sasuke fangirl stint failed.
> 
> I don't mind this theory. I don't see the point though. Isn't it cruel for Karin to acknowledge defeat like that too? "I wanted Sasuke's ass but all I got was the opportunity to give his child with another woman a pair of glasses."


Implying Karin wouldn't be all over Suigetsu by that time already


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I am so hyped for Sasuke and Naruto bromance.


best part !


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> With all the other drama. I totally forgot about Sasuke's arm. lol I wonder when we going to find out if it still missing or not. He probably doesn't have it.



we will see him from the side for the next 10 chapters 


seriously though....... i wanna see it


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> With all the other drama. I totally forgot about Sasuke's arm. lol I wonder when we going to find out if it still missing or not. He probably doesn't have it.



Sasuke's left arm (or lack thereof) will be like Kakashi's face.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> With all the other drama. I totally forgot about Sasuke's arm. lol I wonder when we going to find out if it still missing or not. He probably doesn't have it.


i think the arm will be what explains what happened in the meantime when he rooked with Sakura, she might have implanted his arm and then they fucked


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> acknowledge defeat?



In Kishi's passive-aggressive ways, yeah. What else would you see it? Congratulatory gift? After this?





Rosi said:


> Implying Karin wouldn't be all over Suigetsu by that time already



Then what's the point?


----------



## Corvida (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> well she was a medical ninja after all



A wha?



> acknowledge defeat? just because Sasuke ended up with another woman? she is his buddy, imo, they were part of the same team... its natural that she would give a gift congratulating him for his child, and it would be symbolic if its a glass, because its part of her character trait(there is a reason why ppl are thinking she is Karin's daughter just for the glasses).



Hilarious-Now I see Karin as Samishige in maleficent mode



awarding the baby with symbolic glasses just becasue? Without even knowing if the baby would need them?

WITH THESE GLASSES, i TROLL YOU


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> In Kishi's passive-aggressive ways, yeah. What else would you see it? Congratulatory gift? After this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look, Sasuke had all types of girls all over him, Karin was simply more bold because she had the privilege of being his team mate 

it doesnt mean she will become an enemy just because they didnt end up together, make her give a gift could be Kishi's way of showing that things went smooth between Karin and Sasuke, and she got over her crush(or accepted he had the right to choose other woman).


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Relevant. 



Jeαnne said:


> look, Sasuke had all types of girls all over him, Karin was simply more bold because she had the privilege of being his team mate
> 
> it doesnt mean she will become an enemy just because they didnt end up together, make her give a gift could be Kishi's way of showing that things went smooth between Karin and Sasuke, and she got over her crush(or accepted he had the right to choose other woman).



There is no problem at her being bold nor would they become enemies.

The problem is that she was bold and got nothing and she was never shown moving on. That scenario is what it is. A rather passive-aggressive acknowledgement of defeat. "Here's a congratulatory gift on your kid with another woman, even though I spent all of my panel time drooling over you."


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

Corvida said:


> A wha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1, we dont know when it would have been given

2, since its a character trait, Kishi could have made her give it as something to remind her, its normal

dat maleficent though


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

Corvida said:


> A wha?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> There is no problem at her being bold nor would they become enemies.
> 
> The problem is that she was bold and got nothing and she was never shown moving on. That scenario is what it is. A rather passive-aggressive acknowledgement of defeat. "Here's a congratulatory gift on your kid with another woman, even though I spent all of my panel time drooling over you."


maybe, pretty much like Ino had to get Sai since she couldnt have teh Sauce


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

Now Sarada's glasses are a gift from Karin? Lol What next? 

And I wanna know about Sasuke's arm too. Does he have it back yet? I hope so.


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe, pretty much like Ino had to get Sai since she couldnt have teh Sauce



It wasn't the same at all. Ino was shown having interest in Sai a looong time ago and the mental conversation with her father was resolution of her feelings for Sasuke. Karin has neither of these situations.


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Team Taka are going to play an important role here, especially since Kishimoto said it himself in an interview.

Not to mention Kishi dropped Orochimaru for Final Villain hints during the interview that stated Sarada was the MC, with Oro's theme playing at the end. 

Not to be rude or anything but Sarada being some kind of genetic experiment is way cooler than her being Sakura's daughter.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 6, 2015)

New thread. Legit surprised the prediction thread isn't littered with posts deleted by Vaatu but oh well.

I predict even more people fighting over Sasuke's D and who he puts it in. Celebi Uchiha is mad cause Sasuke killed Itachi leaving him a forever virgin, and he'll never get the Itachi D.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It wasn't the same at all. Ino was shown having interest in Sai a looong time ago and the mental conversation with her father was resolution of her feelings for Sasuke. Karin has neither of these situations.


so Ino thinking of Sasuke was a resolution, but Karin, who has yet to even get painel time for a resolution, will have only "acknowledged defeat"? oh please, this is so silly, no one in team taka got a resolution.

how many years passed? we dont know shit, we dont even know if Sasuke went around with Taka for years, to claim that "its what it is and cant be anything else" is to show such arrogance towards the storyline, sorry.

I am hoping for SasuSaku but when i see this behavior coming from you, i question if it wouldnt be well deserved if Sasuke actually banged Karin and had Sarada. Not only some of you want a SS, your disgust for Karin's character make you blind for any possibility of a resolution coming for her after so many years, i rest my case.


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Celebi Uchiha is mad cause Sasuke killed Itachi leaving him a forever virgin, and he'll never get the Itachi D.



I really want Celebi to be related to Itachi in some way. 



Jeαnne said:


> so Ino thinking of Sasuke was a resolution, but Karin, who has yet to even get painel time for a resolution, will have only "acknowledged defeat"?



Ino didn't do those things after SasuSaku got to be canon. Karin would be doing those things after it got to be canon, with a _child_ between Sasuke and Sakura, and giving that child something as a congratulatory gift no less. Again, it is what it is. Rubbing it in after the fact.



> oh please, this is so silly, no one in team taka got a resolution.



I never said they did. The resolution for Taka should be moving away from Sasuke though, not clinging to him when he was clearly done with them since he went back to the Leaf with his friends. Anything else is just... you know rubbing it in.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> New thread. Legit surprised the prediction thread isn't littered with posts deleted by Vaatu but oh well.
> 
> I predict even more people fighting over Sasuke's D and who he puts it in. Celebi Uchiha is mad cause Sasuke killed Itachi leaving him a forever virgin, and he'll never get the Itachi D.



celebi uchiha knows the truth


----------



## Corvida (May 6, 2015)

> Jeαnne said:
> 
> 
> > 1, we dont know when it would have been given
> ...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

lndra said:


> Team Taka are going to play an important role here, especially since Kishimoto said it himself in an interview.
> 
> Not to mention Kishi dropped Orochimaru for Final Villain hints during the interview that stated Sarada was the MC, with Oro's theme playing at the end.
> 
> Not to be rude or anything but Sarada being some kind of genetic experiment is way cooler than her being Sakura's daughter.



Source? 

I recall Kishi hinting at Oro in his latest interview but I heard nothing of Taka.

What if Bolt is also another experiment and Himawari is Hinata's only kid? 

That might be cool as well don't you think


----------



## Needless2say (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke's left arm (or lack thereof) will be like Kakashi's face.





Addy said:


> we will see him from the side for the next 10 chapters
> 
> 
> seriously though....... i wanna see it


you guys!

lol Kishi loves creating mysteries out of anything. Is it really necessary to have to guess about this ctfu? 
It'll be very anti climatic if Sasuke removes his cloak... aaaaaand he has an arm. Like really, What the point of covering it up?
IMO, he never got it back. Not shocking for me but w.e


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> you guys!
> 
> lol Kishi loves creating mysteries out of anything. Is it really necessary to have to guess about this ctfu?
> It'll be very anti climatic if Sasuke removes his cloak... aaaaaand he has an arm. Like really, What the point of covering it up?
> IMO, he never got it back. Not shocking for me but w.e



did he fuck sakura with one hand or two?


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> did he fuck sakura with one hand or two?



His penis, Addy.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Implying Karin wouldn't be all over Suigetsu by that time already



Like as if Karin would ever give up on Sasuke. 

One half assed "sorry" was enough to make her all crazy about him despite him almost calling her before and calling her useless on top of that.

Once you get hooked on that PIMP you don't ever let it go. 

IF Karin is still alive, one glance from Sasuke would be enough for her to dump any guy that she hooked with- out of desperation- when she believed that there is 0% of getting that Uchiha D. She probably would kick her own newborn to the trash can as she salivates over UCHIHA. 

Most likely she kept stalking him all those years. Sasuke got her addicted.

She is hooked. End of story.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> His penis, Addy.



in addition to his penis, did sasuke fuck sakura with one hand or two


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> you guys!
> 
> lol Kishi loves creating mysteries out of anything. Is it really necessary to have to guess about this ctfu?
> It'll be very anti climatic if Sasuke removes his cloak... aaaaaand he has an arm. Like really, What the point of covering it up?
> IMO, he never got it back. Not shocking for me but w.e



I can see it now.....last panel, Sasuke removes his cloak.....he's now got a robotic arm.


----------



## Rosi (May 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Like as if Karin would ever give up on Sasuke.
> 
> One half assed "sorry" was enough to make her all crazy about him despite him almost calling her before and calling her useless on top of that.
> 
> ...


you wish


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I can see it now.....last panel, Sasuke removes his cloak.....he's now got a robotic arm.





sakura had a lot of fun i see


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 6, 2015)

If you're not making a prediction or discussing the spoilers or others' predictions, you shouldn't be posting in this thread.

You are free to chit-chat in the convo thread and to bitch and moan about pairings in the pairing section. None of that should be in this thread.

Cut it out or your Golden Week will be all the longer.


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Source?
> 
> I recall Kishi hinting at Oro in his latest interview but I heard nothing of Taka.
> 
> ...


I don't have the source on me but he said it during one of his interviews in the Last showcasing. For fact he said that Team Taka would make a reappearance in his future work.

That would be cool if they were both experimental children, honestly. Nothing about them are interesting to me, it is just the drama. Be cool if it was some Matrix type shit for these children. I hope Karin is connected to Sarada someway as-well. Those glasses doe


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Rosi said:


> you wish



Sakura who is far more rational-as she tried at least to force herself to kill him once- kept cleaning his house and filling it with Uchiha symbols despite being ignored over 12 years....

And you think that KARIN who was FAAAAAAR more obsessed would ever let it go? 

Sooner Naruto will drop ramen 

Hell, even Temari and 1010 would drop at his feet if he put the slightest effort to win them back-they were once blushing around him- too.

Sasuke is a huge family bomb. He can ruin tons of Konoha marriages just by being around.

His mission in the woods is to not brainwash those poor girls with those Uchiha pheromones and ruin the lives of so many children as their parents start to divorce en masse.   




Errr, on topic: Will Taka actually play the role of heroes or villains now?

If they work for Oro who is the villain of the upcoming movie the could they potentially be enemies to fight for Boruto and Salad? Though they should be too strong for them to handle...

On the other hand Godruto and Godsuke are too strong for anyone...


----------



## heartsutra (May 6, 2015)

The guys that were discussing the thread title before …
The title is still "Sharingan no shounen" prolly



lel


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Wondering how Sasuke will kick this guy's butt. Mabye some Kenjutsu or some Sharingan to Sharingan eyeplay? 

3T Sasuke nerf and SM Naruto nerf. That's enough for everybody in the world I suppose. Just restrict Shadow clones from Naruto and he will be okay with the power scaling, otherwise we have 10,000 Demi-Gods


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

lndra said:


> Team Taka are going to play an important role here, especially since Kishimoto said it himself in an interview.
> 
> Not to mention Kishi dropped Orochimaru for Final Villain hints during the interview that stated Sarada was the MC, with Oro's theme playing at the end.
> 
> Not to be rude or anything but Sarada being some kind of genetic experiment is way cooler than her being Sakura's daughter.



If this happens, we should hopefully see a new character or two on the team.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> The guys that were discussing the thread title before ?
> The title is still "Sharingan no shounen" prolly
> 
> 
> ...



i just noticed this series is called "700+2" that name is weird


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Sakura who is far more rational-as she tried at least to force herself to kill him once- kept cleaning his house and filling it with Uchiha symbols despite being ignored over 12 years....
> 
> And you think that KARIN who was FAAAAAAR more obsessed would ever let it go?
> 
> ...



I expect to be disappointed when they are generic villains because the manga is no longer the complex "no one is innocent" story it once was but simply "good vs. Evil" even if the Good are committing genocide and the evil trying to stop them


----------



## heartsutra (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just noticed this series is called "700+2" that name is weird



No, that's the chapter. The first chapter was 700+1.


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just noticed this series is called "700+2" that name is weird





It's indicating the number of chapters after ch.700. Previous one was 700+1 
Oh, you knew...
ninja'd


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> It's indicating the number of chapters after ch.700. Previous one was 700+1
> Oh, you knew...
> ninja'd



i would call it "naruto gained: the new generation" or "naruto gaiden: fuck you all, i will write a story about uchiha!!!!!!!" or something like that 

700+X is weird XD


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 6, 2015)

700 + 699 

I wonder will we ever see that chapter ?


----------



## Corvida (May 6, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I expect to be disappointed when they are generic villains because the manga is no longer the complex "no one is innocent" story it once was but simply "good vs. Evil" even if the Good are committing genocide and the evil trying to stop them



Karin is a survivor and compeltely amoral but there was a big no no for her respecting Oro, no matter how easily she fell to obey him in the war-harming Sasuke, as Juugo noticed.

So what will happen-Hell hath no fury like a Karin scorned, or on the contrary, will she become more ambivalent?Or is she already an ally?


----------



## shintebukuro (May 6, 2015)

Do you guys think the Akatsuki member is an entirely new character or someone we've seen before?


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> i would call it "naruto gained: the new generation" or "naruto gaiden: fuck you all, i will write a story about uchiha!!!!!!!" or something like that
> 
> 700+X is weird XD



It's a smart way of Kishi to say he won't be making it very long I guess...


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

I hope Sarada gets confirmed to be a medic nin :

That fight with White-haired Uchiha from the spoilers shall be interesting since she gets saved by ChoCho or CHoji.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 6, 2015)

Wonder if the Rinnegan is activated. Probably not since the EMS isn't active.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wonder if the Rinnegan is activated. Probably not since the EMS isn't active.



he needs to activate EMS in order to activate the renigan?


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> he needs to activate EMS in order to activate the renigan?



No he doesn't need to.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 6, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wonder if the Rinnegan is activated. Probably not since the EMS isn't active.





Addy said:


> he needs to activate EMS in order to activate the renigan?


Chapter 694
He could be standing there with his Rinnegan covered.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Chapter 694
> He could be standing there with his Rinnegan covered.



i know but if he keeps that eye activated all the time, it would make his appearance in the last make less sense as he can deactivate it in it


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

It might only matter if he got his Rinnegan eye hair covered. He seemingly cannot turn it off.

I wonder how he handled that kid anyway. Genjutsu? Sword slash? A punch? "Reiatsu" crush?


----------



## Blu-ray (May 6, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wonder if the Rinnegan is activated. Probably not since the EMS isn't active.



It's always on even if Sharingan isn't. He only used EMS once during the whole time he was fighting with Rinnegan during the war, so that's not a requisite. He even used Susano'o without it shifting to EMS.



ch1p said:


> I really want Celebi to be related to Itachi in some way.


It's a given, but I just can't reconcile someone related to Itachi being that ugly.



Addy said:


> in addition to his penis, did sasuke fuck sakura with one hand or two


Asura path can make him have make 6.


Addy said:


> sakura had a lot of fun i see


I guess it's not a coincidence that Karin, Sakura and Naruto have regeneration, and all crave his D.

Sasuke does not play and his mating partners instinctively know it.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

It can't be turned off.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> It can't be turned off.



the last is even more confusing now


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

I don't think Sasuke can deactivate his Rinnegan. I think that was just a mixup on SP's part for The Last tbh. Whenever Sasuke has been drawn since he got his Rinnegan and after the war, he's always been drawn with his Rinnegan being visible and present. He probably has a reason for hiding it with his hair.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

The Rinnegan sure is amazing...the only dojutsu which cannot be turned off by its original user.

Even Madara did not turn his Rinnegan eyes back into EMS/MS/Sharingan. Granted there was a moment when he used a clone with EMS eyes to genjutsu the Raikage but maybe clones do not abide by the same rules.

Also Madara's edo status possibly playing a role.

Or a retcon.


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Madara could turn it on and off. Nothing really states he can't turn it off, seeing how he never tried. He just left it on.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> and then Sakura?
> man all these crazy rapist going for Sasuke
> No wonder he prefers to stay lost in the woods forever.
> He can't catch a break
> ...


He never seems like he can.  


Arles Celes said:


> Didn't you kinda like SS, Rosi?
> 
> I'm a bit torn on this. On one hand it would be glorious to see the reactions to Sasuke acting like that. It would be the most legendary Sasuke quote dethroning the "I'm more special than you" by far.
> 
> ...


Who says he still isn't a pimp? 


Addy said:


> in addition to his penis, did sasuke fuck sakura with one hand or two


With Sharingan, then one hand, then robo path, then penis. 


Arles Celes said:


> It might only matter if he got his Rinnegan eye hair covered. He seemingly cannot turn it off.
> 
> I wonder how he handled that kid anyway. Genjutsu? Sword slash? A punch? "Reiatsu" crush?


Reiatsu crush reiastu crush reiatsu crush. 


Addy said:


> the last is even more confusing now


Like it made sense anyway. 


SharinganGirl said:


> I don't think Sasuke can deactivate his Rinnegan. I think that was just a mixup on SP's part for The Last tbh. Whenever Sasuke has been drawn since he got his Rinnegan and after the war, he's always been drawn with his Rinnegan being visible and present. He probably has a reason for hiding it with his hair.



Well yeah, someone needed to play the role of Kakashi this gen.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 6, 2015)

shintebukuro said:


> Do you guys think the Akatsuki member is an entirely new character or someone we've seen before?



I'm guessing someone new. Though for some reason I can't seem to rule Orochimaru out after reading somewhere in the KL that Oro is implied to the the villian for the upcoming film.



Vaatu said:


> Chapter 694
> He could be standing there with his Rinnegan covered.



That was my initial thought too. However back then Sasuke literally could not deactivate his Rinnegan as it hadn't quite mastered it. By the time of "The Last", he seems to mastered it enough to have it "switched off".

The only reason I mentioned the EMS is because Sasuke probably didn't expect Onion Uchiha to be as threatening, so the lack of the EMS _might_ signal the lack of the Rinnegan. Both eyes could have the base Sharingan.



Arles Celes said:


> The Rinnegan sure is amazing...the only dojutsu which cannot be turned off by its original user.
> 
> Even Madara did not turn his Rinnegan eyes back into EMS/MS/Sharingan. Granted there was a moment when he used a clone with EMS eyes to genjutsu the Raikage but maybe clones do not abide by the same rules.
> 
> ...



Unsure if Madara's clones, the ones used on the Gokage, even had their Rinnegan active. When they were formed, all their eyes were closed. 

Considering the battle context which forced him to use the Rinnegan, it wouldn't make sense for him to deactivate his Rinnegan. 

Of course, only Sasuke can confirm which side is right: once you go Rinnegan, there's no going back. Or it is possible to deactivate the eye.
IMO the scene in the Last and Madara's clones should imply that Sasuke doesn't need to have his Rinnegan constantly active.

It would be interesting to see if Sasuke has his Rinnegan active this chapter, also if Onion and the other guy comment on it. Probably that's why they've not gone for Sasuke directly, he has that eye.

Then again, if they were there for a while (assuming Itachi's death didn't cause them to hate Sasuke), Sasuke's always been under protection by Konoha, Orochimaru and Obito... now he's got the Rinnegan.
Well, I'm hoping the Akatsuki fellow tells us why he's hoping to see Sasuke dead.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Like it made sense anyway.



but kishi was involved in that movie. forget lolhyuuga stuff. he screwed up the 10 seconds sasuke had


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> but kishi was involved in that movie. forget lolhyuuga stuff. he screwed up the 10 seconds sasuke had



He had someone else write the damn script. Involved my foot. We would've had that Sasuke movie if he was ever truly involved.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

He can activate EMS in his right eye, while his left is is permanently a Rinnegan.



ShadowReij said:


> Well yeah, someone needed to play the role of Kakashi this gen.


This is true. xD


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> He can activate EMS in his right eye, while his left is is permanently a Rinnegan.
> 
> 
> This is true. xD



Watch your butt Boruto or you'll wind up like your old man.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 6, 2015)

What if it's Kakashi again?


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2015)

where is this image from (Sasuke)......fanmade?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> where is this image from (Sasuke)......fanmade?



If this is true, then that settles that Rinnegan debate we've been having.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Why do I get the feeling he is writing that letter?  (and thinking of Naruto in this scene)?

Evil never said anything about this.

If this is true, SS are a certain kind of person.  Wife at home, father out and about, nothing to do with them.  

I'm still unconvinced he knows he has a daughter.  (Then again, he is a psychopath for abandoning Naruto and Taka in the first place.)  I'd forgive him for leaving Sakura if he just didn't love her and felt empty after the night the spent together (It's not like he respected her before he magically loved her in 699).


On The Last, Sasuke didn't have the rinnegan because the animators didn't know about it.


----------



## Bellville (May 6, 2015)

That image is from that fanart of Sasuke poking Salad in the head.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> where is this image from (Sasuke)......fanmade?



i think i know the image. wait  a few seconds 

EDIT:



fake, idk who used it as a  spoiler and added the nonexistent text


----------



## Zensuki (May 6, 2015)

Thanks guys......I was wondering where a scan would all of a sudden come from. Damn that artist nearly fooled me with his Kishi style.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Thanks guys......I was wondering where a scan would all of a sudden come from. Damn that artist nearly fooled me with his Kishi style.



man, if we didnt have the spoilers already and it wasnt posted on tumblr, i would have took it for the real thing as well


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 6, 2015)

arounagein art!


----------



## Macar0n (May 6, 2015)

So do we know the name of the chapter already?

700 + X means it's not Naruto the original manga but Naruto + the kiddos for X chapters after the end of the original serie, that's how i understand it


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> No surprise here lol
> 
> *So do we know the name of the chapter already?*
> 
> 700 + X means it's not Naruto the original manga but Naruto + the kiddos for X chapters after the end of the original serie, that's how i understand it



"the boy with the sharingan"


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 6, 2015)

Sasuke saying I am the husband of Uchiha Sakura and the father of Sarada.... 

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Sunspear7 said:


> Sasuke saying I am the husband of Uchiha Sakura and the father of Sarada....
> 
> Not gonna happen.



what i like about it the most is how specific it is


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> "the boy with the sharingan"



So does that mean Sasuke is an uncle?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 6, 2015)

Revolution said:


> On The Last, Sasuke didn't have the rinnegan because the animators didn't know about it.



They knew. Prior the film, there were designs with him having the Rinnegan. There was one scene where he had neither Doujutsu active, then another scene, where he saved Kakashi, where he had it.



Addy said:


> i think i know the image. wait  a few seconds
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Meaning the Sasuke can deactivate the Rinnegan still has hope.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> So does that mean Sasuke is an uncle?



boy with the sharingan, not uchiha with the sharing an


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> what i like about it the most is how specific it is


That's what gave it away. 

> Random enemy engages Sasuke
> Sasuke declares he has a wife and child. 



Ignoring how OOC that sounds, what shinobi would declare aloud that they have a family? All that does is make said family a target.



ShadowReij said:


> So does that mean Sasuke is an uncle?



If it's Itachi's son I would think so.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> That's what gave it away.
> 
> > Random enemy engages Sasuke
> > Sasuke declares he has a wife and child.
> ...



next chapter, sasuke declares that he likes tomatoes


----------



## lynxie (May 6, 2015)

What if Karin captured Sakura before giving birth?

Karin idea was to kill the kid, but didn't had the heart to do it. (maybe she did some jutsu on Sarada)
Also talking about the plan about sharingan kids to Sakura. 

Sasuke and Naruto come to Sakura, but Karin is already gone. Sasuke gets really mad at what Karin did, and want to chase her, but Sakura stops him, as she kind of understand Karin, and in the end she didn't kill Sarada and let her and Sarada go, and tells him about the Sharingan plan she heard of.

In the end it is Sakura that pushes Sasuke to go after the sharingan issue, the council wanted him to do it, but he refrused because he wanted to be by his kid and wife. (and Naruto as hokage gave him the option to refuse)

Sasuke is surprised that it is Sakura who pushes him to do this, but she tells him that she can't be selfish anymore, they have now a kid to protect.
If someone is after sharingans then their daughter probably isn't safe.
And when it comes to the sharingan, then no one is better for the job then Sasuke.

I would find it funny if it is Sakura who pushed Sasuke, and I actually find it very fitting, since she always was selfish, and only cared about Sasuke to be by her.
Having her prioriy for their daughter and village over Sasuke I see as a good thing in this case. 

Would also be funny to see SS fight with Sasuke the one wanting to stay. 
And actually losing the discussion with his wife. 

(I can dream  )


----------



## Pocalypse (May 6, 2015)

Lol no one is going to target Sasuke's family if Sasuke tells someone that he has a family. He can even tell them the exact location, hell he can even tell the whole world to go after them, no one will. I mean, what the hell are they even going to do to Sasuke who can prolly one shot that Itachi clone if he wanted to? Then there's Naruto to get through.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

lynxie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Sakura was kidnapped I don't think it was by Karin

Perhaps the person in the Akatsuki cloak? 

Edit:Nevermind, Ninjad


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 6, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Lol no one is going to target Sasuke's family if Sasuke tells someone that he has a family. He can even tell them the exact location, hell he can even tell the whole world to go after them, no one will. I mean, what the hell are they even going to do to Sasuke who can prolly one shot that Itachi clone if he wanted to? Then there's Naruto to get through.



You think Kishi wouldn't be retarded enough to just randomly introduce villains with Kaguya-level strength?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> If it's Itachi's son I would think so.



Why not. Happened to Dante.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2015)

Fuck all this shit. Where's the Tailed Beasts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pocalypse (May 6, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> You think Kishi wouldn't be retarded enough to just randomly introduce villains with Kaguya-level strength?



Didn't Kishi say he wasn't going to pursue the Kaguya level crap? 

If this kid has Itachi's genes in him and he is Kaguya-level...man this section will be locked  Fully expect Grimmjowsensei to troll every member here 24/7.


----------



## Macar0n (May 6, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> They knew. Prior the film, there were designs with him having the Rinnegan. There was one scene where he had neither Doujutsu active, then another scene, where he saved Kakashi, where he had it.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning the Sasuke can deactivate the Rinnegan still has hope.



SP has made lot of mistakes in that movie, on the same scene at the ramen shop Naruto has no bandages on his arm and a couple of frames later it's here again, i don't think you should take it as a proof


----------



## Alkaid (May 6, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> SP has made lot of mistakes in that movie, on the same scene at the ramen shop Naruto has no bandages on his arm and a couple of frames later it's here again, i don't think you should take it as a proof



Why wouldn't Sasuke be unable to deactivate? Anyone who has a doujutsu which wasn't theirs originally cannot deactivate it I.E Kakashi. But the original owners can do so at will.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

Hagaromo has Rinnegan. He can't deactivate it because he was born with it. 

Once you get Rinnegan it becomes your base eye. It's a permanent mutation.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Jak N Blak said:


> Fuck all this shit. Where's the Tailed Beasts!!!!!!!!!!!!



A part of my dream ending consisted of Naruto protecting all the Tailed Beasts with his clan (including Karin) and his wife *whoever the fuck she is* and Kurama somehow freed.  

THAT would be a happy ending for both Naruto AND Kurama. 

Besides, Naruto may be the MC but Kurama appeared in the first panel and was suppose to be the main pull of the story before Sasuke came in.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

I don't think Sasuke can deactivate the Rinnegan. If that were the case, he would've had it deactivated at the end of the manga after the war was over and he didn't. In any drawings Kishi has done of him himself, not SP, but Kishi, his left eye as always been a Rinnegan. Nagato couldn't deactivate his. Madara couldn't deactivate his. Obito couldn't deactivate his, etc...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 6, 2015)

Wonder how sasuke deals with this fodder uchiha i hope it's entertaining(anything but genjutsu please). I know it ain't overkill sasuke showing good feats since he escapes but still...


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Sunspear7 said:


> Sasuke saying I am the husband of Uchiha Sakura and the father of Sarada....
> 
> Not gonna happen.


The people on tumblr who are excited for him to say that just prove they know nothing of Naruto number one, and Sasuke as a character number two.

Kishimoto should just continue to rustle them.



Zef said:


> Hagaromo has Rinnegan. He can't deactivate it because he was born with it.
> 
> Once you get Rinnegan it becomes your base eye. It's a permanent mutation.


Didn't Madara turn it off and on?


----------



## SupremeKage (May 6, 2015)

I want to see inojin in the next chapter. Also I want to see Ino. Let's see if she turned out to be a housewife like all the k11 girls (except tenten)


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

lndra said:


> The people on tumblr who are excited for him to say that just prove they know nothing of Naruto number one, and Sasuke as a character number two.
> 
> Kishimoto should just continue to rustle them.
> 
> ...


As far as I recall, once he had it on, never.


----------



## indigoooo (May 6, 2015)

SupremeKage said:


> I want to see inojin in the next chapter. Also I want to see Ino. Let's see if she turned out to be a housewife like all the k11 girls (except tenten)



Me too..I want to see all the girls, actually, but i wouldn't hold my breath for it


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 6, 2015)

Wait fake spoilers so the spoilers about the white haired guy with the Sharingan and the Akatsuki dude were fake? Oh nvm.

Yeah chapters come out Thursday but they don't show up on MS until the weekend.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

The spoilers in the spoiler thread are correct. 

Everything that came after it was false.


----------



## Csdabest (May 6, 2015)

Kishi is saving it for a nice reveal. Keeping the Eye and Arm Hidden purposely out of view. Kishi is keeping people guessing to draw interest.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 6, 2015)

So basically what I got from the spoilers is that there's a mini itachi that hates sasuke, salada was born in the same area where itachi found totsuka and yata's mirror. Shisui did have a son. Salada has a villain cousin. Naruto has time for sasuke but not for his own son. And Chouchou believes she's adopted


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> So basically what I got from the spoilers is that there's a mini itachi that hates sasuke, salada was born in the same area where itachi found totsuka and yata's mirror. Shisui did have a son. Salada has a villain cousin. Naruto has time for sasuke but not for his own son. And Chouchou believes she's adopted



Accurate enough.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

*Finally looks at Evil's spoilers*

Firstly, happy to see her.

Secondly, the fuck, Sarada's birth reminds me similarly on how Naruto's went, ie secretly. Pseudo sharingan soldiers now......well it was bound to happen. And Sasuke has been on ToS "gather all the exspehers  Sharingan quest huh? Interesting.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 6, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Wait fake spoilers so the spoilers about the white haired guy with the Sharingan and the Akatsuki dude were fake? Oh nvm.


What exactly indicates that these spoilers are fake?


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Wait fake spoilers so the spoilers about the white haired guy with the Sharingan and the Akatsuki dude were fake? Oh nvm.
> 
> Yeah chapters come out Thursday but they don't show up on MS until the weekend.



No, the spoilers about Sasuke saying to random dudes " I am Uchiha Sasuke; Father of Sarada and husband of Sakura" are false, as Addy posted the fanart it was ripped from.

Evil spoke about onionhead/celebi and hooded blondie as being mad at Sasuke for killing Itachi, calling him "a disgrace to the Uchiha name".

_and do you blame them?  Not for killing Itachi, but for running away from family_

The confirmed spoilers also include Sara following a hawk that she just knows belongs to her father and Sasuke sending a message on the hawk to Naruto to meet up with him to ask Orochimaru if he is using Sharingan experiments.



correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> *Finally looks at Evil's spoilers*
> 
> Firstly, happy to see her.
> 
> Secondly, the fuck, Sarada's birth reminds me similarly on how Naruto's went, ie secretly. Pseudo sharingan soldiers now......well it was bound to happen. And Sasuke has been on ToS "gather all the exspehers  Sharingan quest huh? Interesting.



but if he was gathering  all the sharingans, he wouldn't ask naruto about to help him figure out what's going on since he would already pieace the two together. and there is no evidence that sasuke knows about obito's collection.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 6, 2015)

How would Sasuke not know about Obito's Sharingan collection he was there when he had to get Itachi's Sharingan transplanted.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> but if he was gathering  all the sharingans, he wouldn't ask naruto about to help him figure out what's going on since he would already pieace the two together. and there is no evidence that sasuke knows about obito's collection.



I never said he knew about Obito's collection, he might but we don't know, just that he was collecting them.

About him asking for Naruto and then going to Oro to get more info. He's wondering the same question I am, why is there a kid with the sharingan, and how does he know Itachi?


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> How would Sasuke not know about Obito's Sharingan collection he was there when he had to get Itachi's Sharingan transplanted.



he was blindfolded after the operation. we dont know if obito put him under anesthetic or some crap before. 

and again, why would sasuke go kn hunting sharingans for 12 years but ask naruto for help now?  let alone go to oro for an explanation?.



ShadowReij said:


> I never said he knew about Obito's collection, he might but we don't know, just that he was collecting them.
> 
> About him asking for Naruto and then going to Oro to get more info. *He's wondering the same question I am, why is there a kid with the sharingan, and how does he know Itachi?*



and thats what leads me to think that he might not know about those eyes or he would piece a few things together.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> and thats what leads me to think that he might not know about those eyes or he would piece a few things together.



He still wouldn't be able to piece the Itachi bit, hell neither can we right now.

Also, this is really one fucked up way for Salad-chan to find out about her family's history.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

I saw a theory floating around that the Celebi dude or whatever has either Uchiha memories or Itachi's memories or even Shisui's implanted inside of him. Wonder if that's plausible?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2015)

Kinda hope Naruto flies to Sasuke and shit. lmao.
I'm just curious to see how much they've grown man.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> He still wouldn't be able to piece the Itachi bit, hell neither can we right now.
> 
> Also, this is really one fucked up way for Salad-chan to find out about her family's history.



good point about itachi but i wonder if cilibi uchiha talked at all fighting sasuke because they go to oro while cilibi talks to the akatsuki guy as an uchiha survivor or something making going to weird  

not as fucked up as kishis future explanation to sasukes absence because it will be stupid


----------



## Majin Lu (May 7, 2015)

Maybe the hooded man is... Hidan?!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 7, 2015)

predict sasuke owns blonde uchiha in 1 second....


----------



## ShadowReij (May 7, 2015)

Addy said:


> good point about itachi but i wonder if cilibi uchiha talked at all fighting sasuke because they go to oro while cilibi talks to the akatsuki guy as an uchiha survivor or something making going to weird
> 
> not as fucked up as kishis future explanation to sasukes absence because it will be stupid



Nah, still doesn't top the whole, your uncle killed our family because shit was getting complicated between the village and the clan, and when his best buddy tried to remedy the situation he had his eye stolen and ultimately killed himself while entrusting the other eye to your uncle who then had no choice but to kill everyone to remedy the growing unrest. He left me alive so I can kill him, filling me with hatred despite actually loving me,  causing some complications with your mother, the hokage, and myself.

The explanation, of course some will take it in stride, others will as usual cry bs. I'm just waiting to see.


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2015)

Sasuke kicks some ass, so I want to see some Rinnegan. Better not disappoint.

Disappointed Klue =


----------



## Zef (May 7, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> The explanation, of course some will take it in stride, others will as usual cry bs. I'm just waiting to see.



This is more, or less my sentiments on the issue. 




Don't think I'll be able to stay awake for this chapter. Eyelids too heavy...


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Maybe the hooded man is... Hidan?!



so hidan an itachi worshiper?  



Klue said:


> Sasuke kicks some ass, so I want to see some Rinnegan. Better not disappoint.
> 
> Disappointed Klue =



depends on who uses the chains. if it's sasuke, all the power to ya but if its cilibi.....  lol rennigan....  again


----------



## ShadowReij (May 7, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke kicks some ass, so I want to see some Rinnegan. Better not disappoint.
> 
> Disappointed Klue =



Reiatsu crush.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 7, 2015)

Addy said:


> so hidan an itachi worshiper?


Maybe he is just pretending to so that the new Sharingan Boy will do anything for whatever he plans.


----------



## Milady (May 7, 2015)

Zef said:


> Don't think I'll be able to stay awake for this chapter. Eyelids too heavy...



I'm very sleepy.......But i feel like in 2 hrs chapter will come out..i hope


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> How would Sasuke not know about Obito's Sharingan collection he was there when he had to get Itachi's Sharingan transplanted.



It could be that it was ransacked sometime after the war and before Sasuke got there to destroy them.



SharinganGirl said:


> I saw a theory floating around that the Celebi dude or whatever has either Uchiha memories or Itachi's memories or even Shisui's implanted inside of him. Wonder if that's plausible?



Celebi doesn't need to have memories inside of him to be part of the great cult of Itachi. He was well known enough and it took only moment for Deidara to hate worship him.

The fact that this lot is taking offence at Sasuke moving on with his life hints that they don't really know the truth about Itachi's loyalty to the Leaf. It would fit with the remains of Akatsuki, or Orochimaru trolling.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Maybe he is just pretending to so that the new Sharingan Boy will do anything for whatever he plans.


but where did the sharingan boy come from in that case?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 7, 2015)

Seems like itachi was a triple agent. He wasn't an akatsuki member or loyal to konoha. He was secretly a preacher for a small village to the north of kumogakure. That is why little sharingan blond kid worships him so much.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> Seems like itachi was a triple agent. He wasn't an akatsuki member or loyal to konoha. He was secretly a preacher for a small village to the north of kumogakure. That is why little sharingan blond kid worships him so much.



but where did he get the sharingan?


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2015)

Sharingan boy looks too weird to be normal.

He cold be Ootsuki alien. One thing I noticed is that he doesn't have eyebrows, exactly like Kaguya & co, and has light coloured hair as well, just like them. However, he doesn't have their horns. Kishi said he didn't want to write about the alien crowd. To be fair, Mitsuki kid (who has no horns) was prowling around in the Academy, but that thing might be a tribute to Toneri because Kishi liked the design and the anime team wouldn't let him use it in the manga. Celebi's clothes could also fit the alien guys clothing style.

I think that the most likely thing is a modified body, ala Yamato but most likely a DNA blender like Kabuto. These were things that we saw before. The style of his wording is also weird and fitting with weird shit like that (or is cloaked guy). All the bodies that we saw that were weird had some kind of modifications made to them. The only exception was Kisame. Akatsuki was also a collection of freaks. Orochimaru could know the location of Obito's hideouts. He was an Akatsuki once. He also has nothing to do after the war ends. So either him, or the remains of Akatsuki.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sharingan boy looks too weird to be normal.
> 
> *He cold be Ootsuki alien. One thing I noticed is that he doesn't have eyebrows, exactly like Kaguya & co, and has light coloured hair as well, just like them. However, he doesn't have their horns.*
> 
> ...


but he has eyebrows. there is a line over his eyes.

they are faint but they do exist.

still, doesn't mean he is not otsotski 

i am betting on oro experiment to be honest.


----------



## ch1p (May 7, 2015)

Those look like eye sockets to me. Like this:


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Those look like eye sockets to me. Like this:



could be


----------



## Jeαnne (May 7, 2015)

Addy said:


> but he has eyebrows. there is a line over his eyes.
> 
> they are faint but they do exist.
> 
> ...


he has no eyebrows

such a shitty design if you ask me , Kishi could have worked more, he doesnt look human... well maybe this is the goal


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> he has no eyebrows
> 
> such a shitty design if you ask me , Kishi could have worked more, he doesnt look human... well maybe this is the goal



first thought i had was that he is zetsu with hair brain washed


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 7, 2015)

he looks better than any uchiha

he actually looks unique if only he didn't have shitty eyes


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 7, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> he has no eyebrows
> 
> such a shitty design if you ask me , Kishi could have worked more, he doesnt look human... well maybe this is the goal


I don't think he's supposed to look human and with how broken his dialogue is, not sound human either. 

Also, those are just his eyelids, not his eyebrows. He's definitely missing eyebrows.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> he looks better than any uchiha
> 
> he actually looks unique if only he didn't have shitty eyes



he looks like a 90 anime bully fodder........ or well, something from bleach


----------



## Macar0n (May 7, 2015)

His hair could be green which is weirder than white especially with the sharingan if he was part Zetsu


----------



## Joseki (May 7, 2015)

Ehi it's Celebi.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 7, 2015)

Oh so Sasuke does have mobile


----------



## RBL (May 7, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Maybe he is just pretending to so that the new Sharingan Boy will do anything for whatever he plans.



hidan is not that smart.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 7, 2015)

I'll laugh if Sasuke has a flip phone,Naruto did say he was old fashion.


----------



## Macar0n (May 7, 2015)

Oh my that chapter, the drama continue, Sarada never saw Sasuke once lol

Mitsuki outfit from behind mimics B&W Zetsu body


----------



## Golden Circle (May 7, 2015)

Sarada is very cute.


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2015)

Golden Circle said:


> Sarada is very cute.



super cute


----------



## Sansa (May 7, 2015)

Fucking kek

Watch Salad get kidnapped by sharingan alien boy and used as bait to lure Sauze out


----------



## Teachan (May 7, 2015)

So, let's see:



1. Wow, Kishimoto remembered the hand signs! How long has it been since we've seen a ninja making them to attack?

2. Sasuke, you've gotten ugly, compared to your 18-year-old self. 

3. Celery kid is weird. Experiment or normal kid brainwashed and implanted with sharingan.

4. When was this Taka picture taken, anyway? And by whom?

5. Sarada wonders how Sasuke looks right now, so yeah, the guy never sent even one picture. No wonder Sakura had to shop a Taka one to make a "family" photo.

6. Kudos to Sarada for being once again pro-active and going to get her certificate by herself. 

7. Shizune's silence is very suspicious. If Sakura really gave birth to Sarada in Konoha, a "yes" would be easy to say and pacify Sarada, yes? This stinks. 

I used to be firmly into the "Sakura is the biological mother" camp, but now I'm not so sure. Either she isn't after all (but Karin is a red herring, still) and Sarada is a product of cloning or something, *or* Sakura is the mother and Kishimoto has made every adult into a retard who cannot answer the simplest of questions because he's such a bad writer he cannot create conflict without violating even then most basic of logic and sense. 

Probably the second. 

8. Chouchou is a delight. I just hope she knows when to stop joking. For now she's good comic relief, but she can turn annoying easily. 

9. Mitsuki is shady as fuck. 

10. Just when Sarada wonders about her heritage with the Uchiha symbol on her clothes, BAM the Celery kid with the Uchiha symbol on his. *SLEDGEHAMMER OF SYMBOLOGY #1.* 

11. MORE UCHIHA. MORE AKATSKI. Why on earth does Celry kid care about Itachi? My brainwashed theory is tingling. He's too young; he couldn't have met Itachi.

12. No idea who Akatsuki is, moving on.

13. Just when we have a close-up to the Celery kid's Sharingan, BAM Sarada's eyes without one. *SLEDGEHAMMER OF SYMBOLOGY #2.* 

14. I am SO glad that Sarada didn't get a feeling that the hawk was related to Sasuke. Whoever gave those early spoilers was a twat. She got the idea from Chouchou to go and search for her father on her own. Kudos for being proactive again, Sarada. 

15. I want a Sarada/Karin meeting. Just because. It would be fun! 

16. Sasuke communicates with Naruto regularly, seeing that Naruto recognised Sasuke's falcon. And Sasuke has a mobile phone. The ridiculous excuses why this fucker doesn't contact his family are getting less and less. Only the "he doesn't give a damn" will remain in the end and then I suspect that BAM! Kishimoto will give another one that will excuse him, but it'll be full of logical holes and it won't make any sense whatsoever. But he'll be forgiven with a "Sorry". 

17. Kakashi makes it sound like Orochimaru's experiments are a usual thing in the perix, but not so Orochimaru himself. I wonder about the plot of the movie if that old snake-guy is retired, though.

18. So that's why Kishimoto gave Sakura a ridiculous "fainting since she was a child" thing, even though that was Hinata's thing: she had to be out of the picture for Sarada to get out of the village. Which is as stupid as Naruto fainting in the Land of Iron. Meh. 

19. So Sarada and Chouchou can follow Naruto and Shikamaru without problems? Fire this Hokage, we need a new one.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 7, 2015)

So Sasuke is on missions not traveling around the world... I bet those 12 years of absence (another fandom assumption) is also bullshit. 



_“The clouds begin to move ominously… are they also fogging up your glasses?!!”_

And the mocking continues.


----------



## Indra (May 7, 2015)

lmao at anon relationship.

Bigger grave at this point lMAO


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 7, 2015)

well at least the Naruto rip off was ignored in this chapter


----------



## Night Spider (May 7, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Oh so Sasuke does have mobile



That was the most shocking thing in the entire gaiden....


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2015)

Sarada not caring about being a ninja, just wanting to find out about her family...she's an Uchiha alright.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 7, 2015)

I predict that those two Girls are going to be rescued by someone/ mabye even by their male peers

I don't Care 

This sh*t will remain wack until I see the character that should've made an appearance in Ch.700


----------



## Platypus (May 8, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> I predict that those two Girls are going to be rescued by someone/ mabye even by their male peers
> 
> I don't Care
> 
> This sh*t will remain wack until I see *the character that should've made an appearance in Ch.700*


Kiba's child?


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 8, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Kiba's child?


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2015)

what if she is prego?


----------



## lacey (May 8, 2015)

Amuses me how we never really got too much in the way of technology in the Naruto-verse, and now suddenly, telephones and laptops everywhere. 

Sasuke looked rather weird in this chapter. One panel I thought he looked like a woman.

Kind of disappointed that Sakura was passed out, but it was nice to see Shizune again, and Sarada is still probably my favourite character out of the group. I do really like Chouchou though. I'm actually surprised Kishi is even bothering with her, I figured she'd just be a one-off that only showed up for fat jokes and the like. I wonder how Chou doesn't see herself in her parents though, I think she looks like a perfect blend of them both. 

Kind of annoyed at this "BRUH WE'VE GOT ANOTHER SHARIGAN USER PISSING AND MOANING ABOUT UCHIHAHAHAHAHA" but...I'll let it go.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 8, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if she is prego?



Here are the options:

1) If Tamaki is pregnant during the current time period of this Gaiden....Then There *MUST* another Big Timeskip where I get to see Kiba's Kid active and involved.

2) If there's no big Timeskip, then Kiba *MUST* have concieved a Child during the time that the other Kids got concieved. The Child *MUST* at least be Himawearer's age (I know I spelt her name wrong  )

3) If None of Above....Then F*CK EVERYTHING ABOUT THIS GAIDEN!!!!!


----------



## Zensuki (May 8, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> So Sasuke is on missions not traveling around the world... I bet those 12 years of absence (another fandom assumption) is also bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kishi you got to make it more obvious. Some of these fools still don't realise


----------



## Indra (May 8, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> So Sasuke is on missions not traveling around the world... I bet those 12 years of absence (another fandom assumption) is also bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Sasuke and Sarada never met when she could remember things, she asks her mother if her father wore glasses, and Sarada wonders what he looks like now, does not equate to him leaving or having an absence?

Naruto confirmed that Sasuke's mission is surveying undeveloped territories in CH. 2. Such a deadly mission that he can't contact his family for 10 years, or at least Sarada.


----------



## heartsutra (May 9, 2015)

I wonder why we haven't seen Sakura's parents at all so far. Is it because they are gone, are they being left out? Wouldn't it be more natural to go to your grandparents if something happens, especially if your grandparents live in the same place? Sarada seems to be very familar with Shizune and trusting her. More than her grandparents? Or maybe she went to Shizune for help because Shizune is a medic nin?


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> So Sasuke is on missions not traveling around the world... I bet those 12 years of absence (another fandom assumption) is also bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what fan assumption? 

sakura already said last chapter sasuke was on a mission and here naruto says "he goes on mission*s* to remote locations" = traveling around the world. canon

salad doesn't know how he looks. canon

salad never met him. canon

sakura doesn't even know if sasuke ever wore glasses. canon

sasuke gets mission_*s*_ from naruto meaning that he met naruto before, but never made time for his daughter in 12-8-7 years. canon

not a single pic of sasuke after age of 16 and no wedding pics or dating pics. canon

here is what isn't canon and fan assumption:

sasuke was running from people who were after him (onion boy uchiha). not canon because sasuke just met  that guy.

sasuke is banished from konoha. not canon because he is doing missions and no one is treating salad any differently.

sasuke wants to protect salad and sakura by not being around them. not canon because salad is known to be an uchiha and sakura is sasuke's wife. 

i am sorry but if sasuke knew he had a child and/or is married, the sasuke as a shitty father and husband is already canon for 12 or 10 years of absence and no matter what kind of excuse kishi gives, he will remain a shitty husband and father if sasuke knew.


----------



## Rai (May 10, 2015)

Naruto 700 + 2 Digital RAW:


----------

